# Really thin



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

My mouse Suki has always been small, especially compared to her littermate Twix. I just thought that either she was normally small, or that she and her littermate were fighting for food. Now I realized that she has developed some baldness around her eyes. Either that or they have sunken into her skull a little bit. She's really young and I love her so much and I worry for her health. I don't want her to die


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I'll try to post a picture *asap*


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

What is their diet FeralWolf? You can start to add in more carbohydrates like puffed rice cereal (Kallo organic is the best one), dry oats, millet, canary seed (this includes hemp seed and linseed) and some pieces of brown bread. Look at your food and list what it is and other members can advise you on what else to add.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I am pretty sure I give them Nutriphase, I know it's hamster food, but the petstore said it was ok. I have always fed them bread. But maybe like twice a week. My other mouse Twix is pretty big compared to Suki, I think she is stealing all the food.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

I`m in the UK so I can`t comment on Nutriphase. Hamster foods in general are `okay` for mice, but you would be better with a mix that`s full of different grains. As many as posible. Rat mix is better than hamster mix, but I`m not familiar with rat foods in the US. You can still add the bird seed loose and the bread and puffed rice though. Porridge oats dry are a favourite and you should be able to buy a packet of oats in any human food store or supermarket over there. Just plain oats, nothing with salt or sugar added or flavourings. The plainer, the better.

If you can check out some rabbit mixes over there that are not full of `fillers` like alfalfa and locust beans, look for a rabbit mix that contains mostly grains and extruded biscuits. You could add this to a rat mix and give them plenty more variety?

If you place two food dishes in their cage rather than one, it will allow them both to feed. Scatter feeding is also a good idea. Same goes for water bottles. Always have two.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks! I am going out today with a new shopping list! I bet my meeces will be happier.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

They won't eat the new food!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Nutriphase doesn't have a very good reputation in general.

What is the new food you purchased?...


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I got Fiesta Max


----------

